# dcc



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

if I get a Bachmann set that says dcc on board , does that come with the dcc controller that is ready to control up to 8-10 trains or does the loco just have the chip and in need of the rest


----------



## A2Mich (Oct 25, 2009)

full maxx said:


> if I get a Bachmann set that says dcc on board , does that come with the dcc controller that is ready to control up to 8-10 trains or does the loco just have the chip and in need of the rest


From what I can tell, it depends on the set you're looking at. I've seen sets from several mfrs both ways. Most starter sets or trainsets I have run across that are listed as DCC on-board simply means that the loco has a basic decoder already installed. The sets that include a starter DCC controller specifically state this. My son and I are interested in locos w/sound, so will most likely purchase locos that are DCC ready and install either a SoundMaxx or Loksound decoder. I've researched the hell out of DCC controllers and have narrowed down my choices to the MRC Prodigy Express or NCE Power Cab, but am leaning more towards the NCE. Are there better and more capable DCC systems out there? Sure....but I don't have a huge hobby budget either. Most DCC systems, are expandable, but some seem to be more limited than others and also at varying price points. That's what I've found out so far...........

Maybe one of the more experienced DCC users can help us out here, as I've done a lot of research on this, but have no hands-on experience with DCC, so I'm in a similar boat with ya!

BTW, from what I've read, the Bachmann DCC system seems to consistently be rated lowest by users on various websites. Don't know for myself, but see more negative reviews than positive ones, as well as multitudes of users say.....buy XYZ over ABC, etc, and Bachmann's system was consistently rated lower than other names.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

If you purchase a Bachmann Spectrum unit, it will say DCC on board. BUT, this means you may still have to by a DCC decoder. I am just getting into the whole DCC thing also, and have gotten more confortable with it as I go. But be aware you may or maynot get a decoder with an engine when is says DCC ready...

Kevin


----------

